# " cake-y" honey cookies ?



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

check online or some cook books, if adding honey to replace sugar you may need to add more dry ingredients, less liquid or some other things. I remember reading about something to do with this same thing. Please check around for more advices.


----------

